# Cold Climate riders opinions please



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never done a poll before, so what better purpose than shopping 

I am off to buy some winter riding boots tomorrow. Our winter here will last till. March or April and will see averages of -10 C down to -40 C. Today I rode out in -15 C which is 5 F, and my poor toes were very painful when I got back inside and they thawed out. So invest I must!

Your votes please on what to buy.

Please be influenced by what will keep my feet warm, rather than price. I will wear these for 5 to 6 months and am prepared to invest for comfort.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm also considering getting winter riding boots now that I'm no longer at a heated barn. Multiple socks are just not cutting it anymore. Lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly know nothing about winter boots, I've always just suffered with frozen toes, but our winters are much shorter and milder here.

I have always wondered about those battery powered socks. I bet those would keep your feet warm even without boots LOL.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I voted 'other', and live in a very cold climate! The Eddie Bauer Sorel is a boot for warmth that I would _highly_ recommend!! _Warm and waterproof_ without the bulk! The pair I own are now 17 yrs old, and will enjoy this winter as well....best of luck with your shopping tomorrow


----------



## Hope7985 (Jun 27, 2012)

One word, UnderArmour, lol. Our winters aren't that cold but they have different levels for different temps. I have bottoms, top, and gloves, and light jacket. Will be investing in socks this year. It's worth every penny and then some.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't actually vote because I don't have experience with specific brands of boots. My advice is to buy a boot that is designed for cold weather PERIOD never mind for riding specifically. Go to outdoors stores, not just tack/riding stores.

I ride in whatever boots I have. I have never, ever bought a pair of actual riding boots. They are overpriced IMO. I look for water resistance because I dismount frequently in the bush. If you ride in dry areas only, then that doesn't matter to you. I also make sure that the boots have good liners that I can take out, dry and exchange. Not those cheap felt liners either. I make sure there is air space between my foot and the boot. I layer my clothes, including socks. Wear wool or polyester socks, not cotton. Cotton retains the moisture and will make your feet colder. 

Good luck. Don't be pressured to make the purchase in one day.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the Ariats and love them. I live in NH, where we certainly get very cold temps and deep snow drifts-and my feet stay dry and toasty when hiking in and out from the pasture.

I think you can do better on the price though. I'm on my phone so can't quickly find te link, but look for these at "the Cheshire Horse," which is a local company in my town that does a big internet business. They also have good and frequently sales on boots/apparel. I don't think I paid as much last year as you quoted.

ETA: I just reread your post and realized you might not be in the US, so you can disregard my shopping advice if it doesn't apply 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> I didn't actually vote because I don't have experience with specific brands of boots. My advice is to buy a boot that is designed for cold weather PERIOD never mind for riding specifically. Go to outdoors stores, not just tack/riding stores.
> 
> I ride in whatever boots I have. I have never, ever bought a pair of actual riding boots. They are overpriced IMO. I look for water resistance because I dismount frequently in the bush. If you ride in dry areas only, then that doesn't matter to you. I also make sure that the boots have good liners that I can take out, dry and exchange. Not those cheap felt liners either. I make sure there is air space between my foot and the boot. I layer my clothes, including socks. Wear wool or polyester socks, not cotton. Cotton retains the moisture and will make your feet colder.
> 
> Good luck. Don't be pressured to make the purchase in one day.


This was an afterthought I had to my reply, actually! The aforementioned, Eddie Bauer Sorel is_ not_ a riding boot, but is a _tried-and-true no nonsense_ _cold weather boot_ that is not bulky... I love mine!


----------



## Linny Blue (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Shropshire Rosie, can't give advice re boots I'm afraid because as you know, back here in Blighty we all come to a complete standstill as soon as a flake of snow hits the met office roof, and it never lasts anyway.
But, and this is competely OT, just wanted to say that I googled some images of Alberta because I have family living (somewhere!) in Canada and OH LORDY! It's so beautiful, and I'm so envious....will be out on the next flight.....get me some hot chocolate ready...;-)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Linny Blue . I will be posting some pictures today if I can - we have had the biggest few days of snow dump here. Everything's just white and fluffy and beautiful. But you know, (sshhh, don't tell anyone) I do miss the rolling green hills for a nice English gallop.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From years of cold weather riding we learned to do mostly trotting and posting. Posting keeps the toes warmer. Bareback means a nice cosy bum but then the tootsies get too cold. Actually if you can endure the pain it will go away but just be real careful when dismounting. As an experiment I wore moccasins with thin nylon socks to water the horses in -25C temps (blinkin' cold) To my amazement, my feet were warm as long as I kept moving and I was in snow the whole time. So movement is key.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For winter riding, I cannot live without these:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LOVE my Mt Horse. All my boots are by them and I've been very happy with comfort they offer. The winter boots I have (although I believe it's a different model than in poll) are going through the 3rd winter now, and looks like new still.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually like my bogs, with wool socks. That said, I ride bareback all winter, so it doent matter how bulky/inappropriate my boots are


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Bluespark, believe me if I had the skill (and the appropriate horse - not a Mountain-sized beast), I would be riding bareback in this weather too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I did a conversion and it is cold where you are! My experience is that no matter how warm the boot is, if it keeps you comfortable you will wear them out quickly. Therefore, I voted for the cheapest. You'll have to replace them sooner than you think. Also, it isn't the boot, it's the socks, how you layer, and putting them on in a draft free but outdoor cold temperature to eliminate sweat in your boots. The sweat is what makes you cold.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Corporal, I definitely disagree with going with the cheapest. You get what you pay for. The cheap ones will indeed wear out and/or not keep feet warm and dry. A good pair of boots will last at least the season, and depending on the use maybe several seasons. The investment in $ and time to decide is well worth finding the right pair of boots in the end.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Whenever I have bought riding boots in the past I have always gone for quality and fit for purpose, generally ending up with the not-the-cheapest. And actually as I only wear my riding boots to ride - not to do farm chores, or walking, or living... I find that they do last a long time! 

I see that I omitted to say that I ride English, so I do need boots that fit in the stirrups. I have some wonderful Sorel boots (can't remember the model) for outside chores. They look like Giant Boots, and they keep my feet toasty - but fit in a stirrup they would not!

For those that recommended foot warmers, I've tried them. We have a cupboard full - but in this climate I need the boots to be keeping my feet warm too; if they're not up to the job then the poor little foot warmers don't stand a chance!

Thank you for all your opinions - I go to Greenhawk in Edmonton to give them lots of my money. I shall update you tomorrow evening :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best riding winter boot is Auken, however they are limited to riding, they are like tall boots, only fit under breeches and the toe is nice & narrow. They have worked in -10C for close to 2 hours of riding, feet very warm.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And they are sold at Greenhawk!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a price difference lol. If I were spending that sort of money I'd want something that lasted longer.
I wanted to comment because a lady at my barn actually has the Ariat Brossard boots and I was asking her about them the other day. She said she really likes them and they are more casual (aka you can wear them around the barn or out to errands or w/e whereas a lot of tall boots are "riding" boots). They are nice looking and LOOK warm too, you can see the different layers. Of course it doesn't usually get quite that cold here, but still. I would seriously consider getting my own pair if my budget were higher.

Looking at the others I probably would still pick it from what I see. Assuming for this that they are all the "same" price since you said to disregard that.

So a positive review on one, but I don't know anything about the others to compare.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A leftover from WW2 was the Swiss felt boot made from felted wool. They had a leather sole and heel and laced up. A war surplus store sold these in Wpg. and were the best boots for riding in because the wool was warm yet allowed perspiration to escape. The had to be worn with rubber overshoes when cleaning stalls. Try as I may I cannot find anything like this now, just boot liners. BTW, I've often worn just my boot liners if the yard is icey as they provide superior traction. Or pull old wool socks over your shoes, even halfway makes a big diff.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> A leftover from WW2 was the Swiss felt boot made from felted wool. They had a leather sole and heel and laced up. A war surplus store sold these in Wpg. and were the best boots for riding in because the wool was warm yet allowed perspiration to escape. The had to be worn with rubber overshoes when cleaning stalls. Try as I may I cannot find anything like this now, just boot liners. BTW, I've often worn just my boot liners if the yard is icey as they provide superior traction. Or pull old wool socks over your shoes, even halfway makes a big diff.


Saddlebag, I think Mukluks is what you are wanting. Good thinking! They would work here for the soundly below freezing times, but as you say they are no good for when it thaws.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OP, you could buy wide width and wide calf and give yourself MORE room for your socks. Once you get that pocket of air around your foot warm, you can stay out for HOURS.
And, I don't think that $140 is cheap for boots.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay cold-climate dwellers of the Horse Forum, I have been shopping.

Long boots, as you will know, must fit on foot and calf. Over the years I have frequently been frustrated by the tendency of boot manufacturers to make boots for thin-calves only. Indeed, my smart long boots were custom made because I couldn't fit my chunky calves into ANY of the smart boots in the shop.

However, I was optimistic about my winter boot purchase because.... I am an eternal optimist when it comes to shopping :lol:

May I say at this point that I am 131 lbs (just did a quick calculation from British 9stone 5 lbs there) and therefore most definitely a regular shaped person.

Anyway.

First the mountain Horse ones. Looked the ticket, could I get that back zip done up? Of course not, not a snowballs chance in Texas.

So nice shopping assistance pointed me to the more expensive version that (among other things) had a side, curved zip - specially for those of us with calves on our legs. Still couldn't do them up :-x

So I tried on the sexy looking Bromant's which actually looked slimmer in the calf, but hey! you never know. Of course I couldn't put them on, I'm 43 not 13 and therefore I have calves. Grrr

Soooooo over to the jodhpurs boots I went. 

I now have some Ariat Brossard Jodphur boots which are going to keep my tootsies toasty warm. I bought them a size too big for me as I wish for plenty of airspace around my feet. I also bought some lurvely black half-chaps, which actually look very nice with the boots.

I would have liked some long boots! but beggars with cold feet and thick calves can't be choosers.

Tomorrow (unless the wind chill takes us below riding temperature. Today it was -25C with windchill down to -31) I will be riding, trying them out.

For the sake of all those interested in keeping their toes warm; I will report back.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously? That is really dumb 
I have Dublin River boots that I just wear with thick socks and they seem to do the trick. I teach in only 1 unheated arena this year (yay!) But last year they were good everywhere I went. The little toe warmer guys are definitely a lifesaver too.
If you are still wanting tall boots, might look into Dublin (they are also waterproof!) and I think they have ones which lace up on the side, but the river boots are quite wide in the calf anyways. 

Good luck and stay toasty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not so dumb when it's -25C outside and you want to ride but not freeze your extremities off. I hate winter but I will continue riding and without the stirrups.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Dumb that no boots fit her! Sorry should have been more clear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Dumb that no boots fit her! Sorry should have been more clear!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understood


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Ariat Brossard's served me well. 

One size up from normal was the correct decision; fitted in soft wool sock with lots of room for warm air, but not so loose that they 'feel' loose.

Boots fine for walking around in deep snow to get big furry boy. I was worried that the snow would work it's way in where they lace up but I think the chaps helped stop that happening. If I were spending hours walking in deep snow I'd be wearing other boots anyway.

Boots felt a little 'clunkier' than usual long boots but I got used to that pretty quickly, and they are by no means clunky. Just well built, with a thick sole.

Toes WARM 

Feet COMFORTABLE 

Phew! My shopping was a success!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats on your success! 

Here in Manitoba (Canada), it's all about warm. I have a fantastic pair of WindRivers from Mark's, but for the REAL cold, nothing but Sorels wil do. Both my English and Western stirrups are larger, for just this season, which is always potentially from November to April. I don't notice my stirrups as being excessively large or awkward, either. Just easy to slide that boot out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a pair of mountain horse rimfrosts. They do me fine at around 15F after that I don't know because it's a quick feed and back inside. I don't do winter well. The wide calf fits my chubby 54 yr old body fine. Zippers were real stiff but running a bar of soap took care of that fine.

I do have an over-sized set of stirrups from my husbands saddle I could use with even heavier boots but if I do my daughter needs to know I've lost my mind and she needs to retrieve her mother.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the Mountain horse stella polaris and I love them, the only issue I have is that they are a bit tall so after riding in them they drop and the folds hurt my ankles, but once a take them they return normal and are fine, but man do they kill me to walk in after I've ridden 
*
*


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I've never done a poll before, so what better purpose than shopping
> 
> I am off to buy some winter riding boots tomorrow. Our winter here will last till. March or April and will see averages of -10 C down to -40 C. Today I rode out in -15 C which is 5 F, and my poor toes were very painful when I got back inside and they thawed out. So invest I must!
> 
> ...


1. Don't go looking for "riding" boots if you're really interested in being warm.

2. If you can find a good pair of boots with sheep fleece lining that will work, but "if" you can find them they are likely to be pricy if they're any good.

I don't often need to worry about down here, but when I did live in cold areas (and when we do get a cold day here) I still just wear my old army boots with a pair of heavy cotton socks under a thick pair of wool socks. If I feel my feet starting to get cold (before they actually get cold) I trot and post (gets more blood flowing to the feet :lol until they feel warmer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosie, I just discovered that Sorel makes a riding boot. I don't bother with mukluks, too expensive. If the snow is dry my liners work fine. One does feel the lumps and bumps in the snow tho but feet stay toasty warm as long as I keep moving. And the liners weigh barely anything.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Saddlebag, I am both overjoyed at this news, and gutted to learn it only after I have made my purchase :lol:

I just did a search and found their Slimpack Riding Boot Women which look lovely.

But I wouldn't risk doing an online purchase because of the calf-fitting problem so maybe by the time I find a local stockist I will have saved up my pennies again 

Thanks for the info.


----------

